# Is there a generic Travel Insurance that will cover ALL of our trips?



## bendadin (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm looking for travel insurance that will cover all of our trips without having to purchase travel insurance on each set of points or trips. 

We just had to cut our Disney trip short by 6 nights due to Irma. Disney has been fabulous about it but it did make me think that perhaps we should look for something.


----------



## theo (Sep 10, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I'm looking for travel insurance that will cover all of our trips without having to purchase travel insurance on each set of points or trips.
> 
> We just had to cut our Disney trip short by 6 nights due to Irma. Disney has been fabulous about it but it did make me think that perhaps we should look for something.



Vacation Guard *used to* provide travel coverage for all timeshare trips within a full year. No more however, since acquisition by Berkshire Hathaway.

CSA offers policies that will cover lost timeshare maintenance fees, but they too will now only cover individual trips, afaik. I suspect that a single policy "covering all your trips" is likely a pipe dream or, if available at all, prohibitively expensive. I'd certainly love to be proven dead wrong if you should find and share information to the contrary, but I certainly won't be holding my breath in the meantime.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2017)

It sort of depends on WHAT you want covered. If you want timeshare points or exchanges covered, look to those companies. Airfare would have to be insured separately on a case by case basis. Medical or evacuation can be bought annually through Medjet or as I used to get it through Good Sam (RV club- and no, you don't have to own an RV). It covers you, and your spouse, and will get you home or to medical care in the USA from anywhere in the world. There is also a component for lost luggage, trip delay or cancellation, but for instance it won't reimburse you for a cruise cancelled for pre-existing medical reason.

I know of none (other than one's own wallet full of cash) that would offer blanket coverage for ALL of an individual travel expenses, regardless of type or location or risk.

Jim


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 13, 2017)

We pay $59 a year to Worldmark Travel Secure.  The main reason I have it is that no matter why or where we are traveling, if we are more than 100 miles from home, we get medical evacuation paid for.  More than likely we will never use it but if we ever need it I will be so happy I paid the premium as medical evacuation is VERY expensive.

If I get any other benefits that's just an extra.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 14, 2017)

Allianz has an annual plan. Expensive though. And I do not know if they cover timeshares maintenance fees. I don't see it specified in the policy. You would have to call.

https://www.allianztravelinsurance.com/get-quote


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 14, 2017)

theo said:


> Vacation Guard *used to* provide travel coverage for all timeshare trips within a full year. No more however, since acquisition by Berkshire Hathaway.



I just got off the phone with VacationGuard (866-314-9480) and they ARE still offering an annual plan for $299 (Annual Timeshare Plus) that covers maintenance fees, trip cancellation, and some medical expenses. You can find the entire policy details at vacationguard.com

Disclaimer: I have not used this service but I am thinking about buying it for my 2018 timeshare vacations. I will be going to NYC and Orlando, both with Wyndham. This plan does not cover non-timeshare vacations.


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2017)

puppymommo said:


> I just got off the phone with VacationGuard (866-314-9480) and they ARE still offering an annual plan for $299 (Annual Timeshare Plus) that covers maintenance fees, trip cancellation, and some medical expenses. You can find the entire policy details at vacationguard.com
> 
> Disclaimer: I have not used this service but I am thinking about buying it for my 2018 timeshare vacations. I will be going to NYC and Orlando, both with Wyndham. This plan does not cover non-timeshare vacations.



I consistently used Vacation Guard for a number years, before the BH takeover ---and stopped doing so after the BH takeover. What you have described would have been completely accurate *before *the BH takeover, but is *not at all* my own understanding of things after a lengthy conversation with a VG / BH rep last year (well after the Berkshire Hathaway takeover was completed). I *hope* that you are entirely right and that I am entirely wrong, or that something has changed significantly between then and now. Frankly, I'm not not placing any bets...

I'm certainly not an actuary, but it seems almost outright foolish from an insuror's standpoint to cover a full year for $299, with no regard for how many individual timeshare intervals or trips might potentially be involved. After all, there are people (among whom I surely do not number) who use a dozen (or even many more) timeshare trips / weeks in the course of a year.


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 14, 2017)

I understand what you are saying, Theo. All I can say is that this ($299 annual fee) is what was told to me less than 2 hours ago and it is also what is listed on their current website. I don't know why there is this difference in what you were told and what I was told. Perhaps they have gone back to the previous plan. I specifically asked if I sign up on January 1 2018 and take a trip to a Wyndham timeshare in NYC in April and a Wyndham timeshare in Orlando in May if they would both be covered. He said yes. He did ask which timeshare company I would be using, so perhaps they don't cover all timeshares, just certain ones.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 14, 2017)

That is very interesting, because as Theo said- they had stopped offering this plan because it became cost prohibitive. Like Theo, I, too, had used them for a number of years until they merged with Berkshire Hathaway and they weren't offering it anymore in New York. Then I switched to CSA and had to insure each week separately.

If what you were quoted is legit, I would be interested for 2018 as well. Do you have  a web site link?


----------



## Gracey (Sep 14, 2017)

https://www.vacationguard.com/quote/full/TimeshareAnnual2

I found this not sure if it covers ALL trips in one year.


----------



## theo (Sep 15, 2017)

When I get a chance, I will try to find the name of the VG / BH exec (he's relatively high up the food chain there, not a phone rep or agent) and try to contact him, which he had openly invited me to do when we spoke at some length a year or so ago. It may be worth revisiting the issue for definitive clarification.

Puppymomo has cited *two* trips within a two month time period, both covered. That's all well and good, but I respectfully submit that a two interval / two trip situation within 60 days is very different from *all* intervals / trips within a *full year*_,_ which could (potentially anyhow) involve *dozens* of intervals / trips).

I am inclined to doubt that any particular timeshare property or system would  influence or impact either coverage or pricing, but I could certainly be mistaken. It seems (to me, anyhow) highly unlikely that owners at independent timeshare properties vs. timeshare owners within "chains" would somehow have different available policy coverages and / or different policy pricing but again, I could be entirely mistaken.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 15, 2017)

Yup. I went on there and it comes up as $299. I put in today's date as the date of deposit to get a quote. Then I put in $3000 as the cost (which is essentially our maintenance fees for the 3 weeks more or less).

Looks like they did go back to providing this coverage. The next thing I will do is see what CSA- which is now the other company- charges for the individual trips. (2 of my weeks are back to back).


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 15, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> It sort of depends on WHAT you want covered. If you want timeshare points or exchanges covered, look to those companies. Airfare would have to be insured separately on a case by case basis. Medical or evacuation can be bought annually through Medjet or as I used to get it through Good Sam (RV club- and no, you don't have to own an RV). It covers you, and your spouse, and will get you home or to medical care in the USA from anywhere in the world. There is also a component for lost luggage, trip delay or cancellation, but for instance it won't reimburse you for a cruise cancelled for pre-existing medical reason.
> 
> I know of none (other than one's own wallet full of cash) that would offer blanket coverage for ALL of an individual travel expenses, regardless of type or location or risk.
> 
> Jim


GeoBlue's Trekker plans also provide annual multi-trip medical coverage for residents of the US traveling abroad.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 15, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Yup. I went on there and it comes up as $299. I put in today's date as the date of deposit to get a quote. Then I put in $3000 as the cost (which is essentially our maintenance fees for the 3 weeks more or less).
> 
> Looks like they did go back to providing this coverage. The next thing I will do is see what CSA- which is now the other company- charges for the individual trips. (2 of my weeks are back to back).


Mary Ann, as I recall in the past they did not offer this to New York State residents.  My friend who lived in NJ was able to get it.  Be sure they will cover you based on your address.


Edit.  I just filled it out and put my NY address in there and it let me go forward to the purchase screen....


* Coverages*
 Trip Cancellation

Limit:$10,000

 Trip Interruption

Limit:$10,000

 Trip Inconvenience

Limit:$300

 Trip Delay

Limit:$1,000

 Missed Connection

Limit:$1,000

 Baggage & Personal Effects

Limit:$2,000

 Baggage Delay

Limit:$1,000

 Sporting Equipment Delay

Limit:$2,000

 Security Deposit Protection

Limit:$2,000

 Medical Expense

Limit:$25,000

 Emer Evac & Repatriation

Limit:$250,000

 Acc Death/Dismemberment

Limit:$25,000


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 16, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> Mary Ann, as I recall in the past they did not offer this to New York State residents.  My friend who lived in NJ was able to get it.  Be sure they will cover you based on your address.
> 
> 
> Edit.  I just filled it out and put my NY address in there and it let me go forward to the purchase screen....
> ...




Yes- I know. This time I did put in New York as the state I live in.


----------



## WackyLucy (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't have much experience with travel insurance, but it occurs to me that for those planned trips involving owned timeshares it would be somewhat important that a policy be timeshare-specific enough that lost maintenence fees would be a part of the coverage, no?


----------



## Bunk (Sep 16, 2017)

You might also want to check out Allianz Travel Insurance.  They offer a few annual travel plans.  The basic annual fee for NYS residents is $250.  It looks like Vacation Guard's benefits are better but it appears Allianz covers both timeshare and non timeshare travel.  I called and was told it covered timeshares.  I looked at the policy, which you can view on line,  and didn't see any exclusions for timeshares.    

You can also get Global ETS, which is an annual medical evacuation plan, at a reduced rate if you have Interval gold or platinum status.


----------



## Smiff (Sep 16, 2017)

Check American Express fro medical coverage. Very reasonable price.


----------



## Larry M (Sep 16, 2017)

I carefully choose which credit card I use when I book travel.

When I use my Costco Citibank Visa, I get a 3% rebate on all travel expenses AND their concierge service AND airline change fees coverage AND rental auto insurance coverage AND trip interruption coverage for "You, your family members, domestic partner and your traveling companions whose trip you paid for at least in part with your Citi card." The details are in a PDF on their website.

When I use my Coastal FCU Visa I get "Other complimentary Visa Benefits: Travel Accident Insurance, Travel and Emergency Assistance, Auto Rental Collision Damage Waiver, Roadside Dispatch, Trip Cancellation & Trip Interruption." Again, details in a PDF on the website.

I almost never buy any supplemental insurance.


----------



## Lglen119 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have been using VacationGuard for over a decade and they have paid several claims without issue.  I still carry it, and buy it each January when my dues bill comes.  And yes, it's an annual plan, but just for my timeshare trips.  It's also the only plan I know of that covers my M&T, and exchange fees, and Medical expenses, etc, without having to list every trip.  And, for my kids too, since we now travel from 3 states, so last year during hurricane Matthew, all of us had the benefit of having trip delay coverage, which was much easier than worrying about having them stranded in an airport.  Last year i had a friend who had an issue, and the travel plan they bought had a 180 day look back on pre-ex, so they have no coverage.  With VG, it's waived as I've been buying it for years, so it is another reason I keep it in force, as I don't have that issue for a health claim that may pop up.  I even used it for rental car damage when someone hit our rental car one night, and I just turned it back in and they took care of the rest.  At $299, I can also state it's the only plan I know is written for timeshare, and I've never had a claim for less than that, which is why I still carry it.  Aside from not worrying about hoping I had coverage, I find having this makes my timeshare planning much easier.


----------



## Gaozhen (Sep 16, 2017)

Chase Sapphire Reserve has one of the best travel insurance programs I've seen - I think the Chase Sapphire Preferred (lower annual fee) also has nearly the same coverage. We use our CSR to pay for nearly all of our travel and fees.


----------



## MLR (Sep 16, 2017)

Does each person (if more than one person is traveling) need a policy? Also, We rented our TS vacation from an owner - did not do an exchange. The other week we rented from an exchange. Does this insurance cover trips like that? Sounds interesting. Some of the coverage would be duplicated on our CC but not the med/evac. Appreciated this post.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 17, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> I don't have much experience with travel insurance, but it occurs to me that for those planned trips involving owned timeshares it would be somewhat important that a policy be timeshare-specific enough that lost maintenence fees would be a part of the coverage, no?




The CSA ones do specify timeshare maintenance fees covered.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 17, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> The CSA ones do specify timeshare maintenance fees covered.


I am always confused as to the duration which it covers.  Let's say I buy one for Jan 1, 2017 to Dec 31st, 2017.   If I paid MF in 2016 for a 2017 use year, does it cover the MF for the timeshare?


----------



## Lglen119 (Sep 17, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I'm looking for travel insurance that will cover all of our trips without having to purchase travel insurance on each set of points or trips.
> 
> We just had to cut our Disney trip short by 6 nights due to Irma. Disney has been fabulous about it but it did make me think that perhaps we should look for something.





VacationForever said:


> I am always confused as to the duration which it covers.  Let's say I buy one for Jan 1, 2017 to Dec 31st, 2017.   If I paid MF in 2016 for a 2017 use year, does it cover the MF for the timeshare?


----------



## Lglen119 (Sep 17, 2017)

I know vacationguard is bought for my current use year, and 1 year forward if banked.  So my 2017 plan covers by 2017 use yr dues, and it if bank it, or exchange it, it covers me 1 year forward.  Yes, I know I can bank or exchange longer than that, but we use ours within 2 yrs every time, so it's not been an issue.  I don't think they have a plan to cover dues from years past or already banked on their web page.  back to why I buy when I have my dues renewal.   I too had looked around, and into an Amex offer, but every time I asked questions, the price would go up, or I had to do another upgrade, or it didn't cover what I already could get with vg, which used the words I was looking for.  It doesn't matter what you buy or from whom, but my advice for any insurance plan is to always read the policy, as it's the only thing that is used in a claim.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 17, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I am always confused as to the duration which it covers.  Let's say I buy one for Jan 1, 2017 to Dec 31st, 2017.   If I paid MF in 2016 for a 2017 use year, does it cover the MF for the timeshare?



It should since that in essence was your "deposit" date.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 17, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> It should since that in essence was your "deposit" date.


...and if I use it in 2018 (through exchange), do I need to buy insurance for both 2017 and 2018?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 17, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> ...and if I use it in 2018 (through exchange), do I need to buy insurance for both 2017 and 2018?



I only buy insurance for the year I use the timeshare.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 17, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I only buy insurance for the year I use the timeshare.


I figure if one buys every year without a break then it will cover all use cases.  I am just not sure how exchanges for future uses are treated.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 18, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I figure if one buys every year without a break then it will cover all use cases.  I am just not sure how exchanges for future uses are treated.



I get what you mean, but for me I rarely exchange- I use my fixed weeks every year, though for 2018 I did do an exchange- but with a week from the same year (2018), so it really hasn't concerned me (plus, Smuggs doesn't require you pay your maintenance fee before you make an exchange). I would think you could call and ask.


----------



## theo (Sep 18, 2017)

I got some good (if somewhat disappointing) clarifying information today from my VacationGuard contact which has helped me to more clearly understand exactly  why people have and report very different understandings of their coverage, all of them possibly correct. I'll try to be brief in explanation / summary:

Someone who owns multiple weeks *within the same system* (I'll use Westgate as a bad example , for the sake of discussion) can indeed purchase a *single* annual Vacation Guard policy which will cover *all* of those weeks *within that one system* in a year. Seems like a great deal --- *if* you fit into that category.

However....... someone who owns multiple weeks which are *not* all within the same management company (at several different "independent" , non-chain resorts, for example) would have to purchase an individual policy for the weeks within *each* individual management company. In our case, to be specific, that involves seven weeks in total --- two weeks with each one of two different management companies and one week in each of three other different management companies. So, in our case, we would have to purchase *five* separate policies to cover all *seven* timeshare weeks (even though 4 of the 7 weeks are consecutive, at two resorts within 5 miles of each other and that particular travel involves a single trip). No thanks --- $299 times five ain't gonna happen...

I cannot begin to comprehend the underlying insurance reasoning here, but I now at least very clearly understand (even if I greatly dislike) the current Vacation Guard "rules" as they apply to owners of timeshares at multiple resorts and involving multiple, different management companies.

It's very odd that one could buy one annual policy at $299 covering (let's say fifteen weeks, for extreme example, all in Westgate ), while someone owning three weeks, each one with a *different* mgt. company, would actually have to buy three individual policies at $299 each to be covered for the year.  
It all seems just a bit nuts to me, but c'est la vie --- I will just "self insure" instead, thanks.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 18, 2017)

theo said:


> I got some good (if somewhat disappointing) clarifiying information today from my VacationGuard contact which has helped me to more clearly understand  why people have and report very different understandings of their coverage, all of them possibly correct. I'll try to be brief in my explanation / summary:
> 
> Someone who owns multiple weeks *within the same system* (let's use Westgate as an example, for the sake of discussion) can indeed purchase a *single* annual Vacation Guard policy which will cover *all* of those weeks *within that one system* in a year. Seems like a great deal --- *if* you fit into that category.
> 
> ...


Is this for the annual timeshare insurance?  What happens when I exchange into a different timeshare system week? 

Do you know if CSA work the same way?

Thanks for digging...


----------



## theo (Sep 18, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Is this for the annual timeshare insurance?  What happens when I exchange into a different timeshare system week?
> 
> Do you know if CSA work the same way?
> 
> Thanks for digging...



I refer very specifically (and *exclusively*) to Vacation Guard's "Annual Timeshare Plus" policy coverage and to its' application to *owned* weeks.
I have absolutely no knowledge about "exchanges" or about CSA, having never had any direct personal involvement or experience with either one.

If you want to talk directly to a VG rep who might be able to answer "exchange" related questions, the general number is 1-866-314-9480.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 18, 2017)

theo said:


> I refer very specifically (and exclusively) to Vacation Guard's "Annual Timeshare Plus" policy coverage and to its' application to *owned* weeks.
> 
> I have absolutely *no* knowledge about "exchanges" or about CSA, having never had any direct involvement with either one from an insurance perspective.
> 
> If you want to talk directly to a VG rep who might be able to answer "exchange" related questions, the general number is 1-866-314-9480.



Just trying to push my luck.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 18, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Is this for the annual timeshare insurance?  What happens when I exchange into a different timeshare system week?
> 
> Do you know if CSA work the same way?
> 
> Thanks for digging...



With CSA you have to insure individual weeks. They do not have an annual plan.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 18, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> With CSA you have to insure individual weeks. They do not have an annual plan.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## Lglen119 (Sep 19, 2017)

theo said:


> I got some good (if somewhat disappointing) clarifying information today from my VacationGuard contact which has helped me to more clearly understand exactly  why people have and report very different understandings of their coverage, all of them possibly correct. I'll try to be brief in explanation / summary:
> 
> Someone who owns multiple weeks *within the same system* (I'll use Westgate as a bad example , for the sake of discussion) can indeed purchase a *single* annual Vacation Guard policy which will cover *all* of those weeks *within that one system* in a year. Seems like a great deal --- *if* you fit into that category.
> 
> ...


----------------

Hi Theo - quick FYI _ *I GATHERED DIFFERENT INFORMATION *when talking to VG and a supervisor, and it was *in line with what I expected*. 

*Correct*:   When I buy from a company that offers VG, they get a rate that reflects their average ownership value and size.  So with Westgate or someone else like Welk, I can cover my ownership under 1 plan my timeshare company offers.   But I must buy it through my timeshare company offering it.

*Clarified*:  If I own with more than one timeshare company, I can either:
   a) buy VG at each company, if offered via both timeshare companies.  (eg: Westgate and other), or
   b) I can buy on VG.com, and their timeshare plus policy, which covers BOTH ownership's for the $299 annual price.

Also, this plan does not extend to Exchange that I have already deposited, but only if used for an exchange within 1 year of my use-year billing, and, the plan was bought PRIOR to depositing.  These words are in the sample policy they directed me to.  See pg 3, Extension of Coverage, so i could read and verify.   They also suggested I read the definitions related to exchange on pg 12 and 13 for exchange, so I could see their intent.     www.VacationGuard.com/DOC/TimesharePlus 

So from my perspective, it does what I've been told, and have been using it for, and I can read the words in the plan that support it.  Just thought it may be of value as an FYI.   Thanks for all your input on this.


----------



## theo (Sep 19, 2017)

Lglen119 said:


> If I own with more than one timeshare company, I can either:
> a) buy VG at each company, if offered via both timeshare companies.  (eg: Westgate and other), or
> b) I can buy on VG.com, and their timeshare plus policy, which covers BOTH ownership's for the $299 annual price.



I'm not seeking to argue, but I am genuinely puzzled. We do not own within *any* "chains" or "companies". We own only at completely independent resorts, *none* of whose management companies offer Vacation Guard coverage. In my lengthy conversation with my VG contact yesterday, I was very clear and specific and detailed about the fact that we own a total seven weeks among five different independent resorts, collectively involving five different management companies (each of which I named individually). It was made very clear to me (unless I somehow managed to misunderstand that seemingly very clear explanation), that it would actually take five VG Annual Timeshare Plus policies (at $299 each) to cover all seven of our weeks, whether purchased online or by phone directly with Vacation Guard.

I certainly like *your* interpretation and apparent belief *much* better than my own, but it simply does not comport with what I was told after very specifically describing each and every one of our ownerships and management companies --- unless I somehow managed to misunderstand what I *thought* was a very clear and straightforward explanation. I could of course still be mistaken, so I'm certainly not going to get up on my high horse and proclaim that you are wrong, but there certainly seems to be some significant misunderstanding and / or misinterpretation here *somewhere*.


----------



## philemer (Sep 19, 2017)

Larry M said:


> I carefully choose which credit card I use when I book travel.
> 
> When I use my Costco Citibank Visa, I get a 3% rebate on all travel expenses AND their concierge service AND airline change fees coverage AND rental auto insurance coverage AND trip interruption coverage for "You, your family members, domestic partner and your traveling companions whose trip you paid for at least in part with your Citi card." The details are in a PDF on their website....




Double ck. the fine print on the auto coverage. I believe it is "secondary" to your our personal policy. Many Chase cards offer primary coverage so your personal ins. will never know about a claim (and your rates won't be affected). I use the Chase Sapphire Preferred.


----------



## dominidude (Sep 19, 2017)

theo said:


> I'm not seeking to argue, but I am genuinely puzzled. We do not own within *any* "chains" or "companies". We own only at completely independent resorts, *none* of whose management companies offer Vacation Guard coverage. In my lengthy conversation with my VG contact yesterday, I was very clear and specific and detailed about the fact that we own a total seven weeks, at a five different independent resorts, collectively involving five different management companies (each of which I individually named). It was made clear to me (unless I somehow managed to misunderstand the seemingly very clear explanation), that it would actually take five VG Annual Timeshare Plus policies (at $299 each) to cover all seven of our weeks.
> 
> I certainly like your interpretation *much* better, but it simply does not comport with what I was told after very specifically describing each and every one of our ownerships and management companies, unless I somehow managed to misunderstand what I *thought* was a very clear and straightforward explanation.
> I could of course still be mistaken, so I'm certainly not going to get up on my high horse and assert that you are wrong.



Theo, talking to a customer service rep is not necessarily the best way to get information from an insurance company, unfortunately.

Look at the link below:

https://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/MemberPage.aspx?fileid=235

That link is to a VacationGuard policy sold by Daily Management.
It's $89 per year.

Additionally, look at the brochure below:
https://bhtpcdn.blob.core.windows.net/vacationguard/TimesharePlusProtectionPlan.pdf

It says:
Protection for dues-based travel, which according to others in this thread costs $299.

So, this is my conclusion:
Theo, it seems you would have to buy five insurance policies, ONLY if you buy the insurance policies from each management company.

If you buy your own policy directly from Vacation Guard, you would be covering ALL 7 of your timeshare weeks, including the 5 different management companies, for $299.

BUT, this is the caveat (and, it's a big one). You'd be primarily covering your dues-based travel. Vacation Guard does throw in other minimal coverages, but the other coverages can be had for FREE using the right credit cards. In other words, this would not cover you for week rentals, cruises, etc.

In other words, Vacation Guard is making profits hand over fist on this policy. Why, you ask? Consider your maintenance dues. If you are paying $3000 in maintenance dues each year, they'd be charging 10% of your dues to insure your vacation.  To come down to a relatively considerate 5% of dues you'd need to pay 6k in MF EACH YEAR. I dont know many people who pay 3k in MF dues each year, much less 6k.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone know whether Allianz annual policy would cover timeshare MF's and/or exchange fees?


----------



## WackyLucy (Sep 23, 2017)

To add still more confusion to this discussion about timeshare / travel insurance, quoted below in pertinent part is a statement made by a fellow who posted yesterday  in the RedWeek discussion forums.  He provided no sources, references or citations, so his input may be completely incorrect subjective interpretation or entirely accurate, I do not claim to know which. I'm just relaying and presenting his input as food for thought or comment:

"Unfortunately, many trip cancellation policies (CSA's included) do not cover you if your date of check-in is more than 14/15 days after the date of  damage / closure, making that insurance essentially useless for many who thought they were covered".

This statement, if true, makes absolutely no sense to me, but I admit to being entirely unfamiliar with travel insurance policies anyhow.


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2017)

dominidude said:


> Theo, talking to a customer service rep is not necessarily the best way to get information from an insurance company, unfortunately.



I certainly agree --- but my Vacation Guard contact is not a "customer service rep", but is actually a high level company executive (a college roommate, law school classmate and now long time friend and colleague of my youngest brother).

In any event, you've cited instances where VG insurance is made available through a resort management company; a good option *when available*.
However, as I tried to make abundantly clear previously, ownerships at independent resorts whose management companies do *not* offer policy purchase is a different kettle of fish --- and *all* of our ownerships fall into that latter category. It is simply not possible to purchase VG from or through any of our resorts or management companies at *any* price, so your examples / interpretations are simply not applicable to the specific situation I have cited.

Our maintenance fees collectively exceed $4k per year. In the pre-Berkshire Hathaway days of Vacation Guard, a single policy (which, btw, cost 1/3 less than $299 then iirc), provided coverage for lost maintenance fees on all seven of our weeks (although we never had a claim).  Frankly, covering that potential loss of 4k+ in maintenance fees was our primary objective. That level of coverage for *multiple, unrelated, independent* timeshares via a single VG policy is apparently quite simply no longer available. Buying that annual VG timeshare policy was previously just a relatively inexpensive annual "no brainer", but certainly not so now with the current "Berkshire Hathaway modified" iteration of Vacation Guard.

I haven't purchased VG since the BH changes, nor do I plan to do so in the future; it just no longer makes sense from a cost / benefit perspective.
I appreciate your input, but believe your interpretations are incorrect; in any case not applicable to our particular ownwerships -- "apples and oranges".


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

We had VG policies for a number of years and did need to make a claim. Although it has been stated by others, I want to clarify that it can get tricky if you have not been a customer for a while and are trying to submit a claim for an exchange.  They cover the year of the week, not the year you use it. So if you use a 2016 week in 2017 and did not have the policy in 2016, it won't be covered. I imagine, with the ability to combine weeks in RCI, this can get even trickier to justify. We did get reimbursed, but it took a while and I had to provide lots of documentation. They also do not cover preexisting conditions the first year you have the policy. 

This is how it used to be and perhaps things have changed.  We no longer have VG.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 23, 2017)

I am the RedWeek poster you cite. I learned of the 15-day rule when CSA refused to pay benefits to the renter of our 18-27 Nov week at Westin St John (that resort is now closed until at least the end of the year, and all reservations have been cancelled). CSA refunded the renter's premium, but would not pay for any losses because their reservation did not start until more than 15 days from the date of damage. I have since read CSA's rules and found their wording. They do make it clear, but you really have to look hard to find it if you do not have a policy in hand. I did learn that they also offer an upscale policy that uses a 30-day cut-off. I found more than half a dozen other insurers who had similar 14/15-day cut-offs. There were many more insurers who did not make their policies public w/r/t cancellations due to units made uninhabitable by hurricane damage. So...buyer beware.


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2017)

bobpark56 said:


> I am the RedWeek poster you cite. I learned of the 15-day rule when CSA refused to pay benefits to the renter of our 18-27 Nov week at Westin St John (that resort is now closed until at least the end of the year, and all reservations have been cancelled). CSA refunded the renter's premium, but would not pay for any losses because their reservation did not start until more than 15 days from the date of damage. I have since read CSA's rules and found their wording. They do make it clear, but you really have to look hard to find it if you do not have a policy in hand. I did learn that they also offer an upscale policy that uses a 30-day cut-off. I found more than half a dozen other insurers who had similar 14/15-day cut-offs. There were many more insurers who did not make their policies public w/r/t cancellations due to units made uninhabitable by hurricane damage. So...buyer beware.



None of my business, but how do you plan to address refund of pre-paid rental money if you now cannot deliver the "contracted product"?


----------



## Lglen119 (Sep 26, 2017)

There has been enough confusion on this thread, and making me wonder what I'm buying, that I asked to speak to a VG executive, which was quickly facilitated.  I spoke to Brian Rock, the VP, who explained he has been at VG since day 1 and authored the coverage forms.  He also owns a timeshare, so knew what I was talking about.  He had the history to explain how they have used different carriers over the years, and now are on Berkshire Hathaway, and it's going smoothly.   He mentioned this timeshare plan is unique, as evidenced by the questions many of us have, but can't cover everything at the price it's being offered.  He said they do 99% of their enrollments via a developer, who can access it at a lower rate due to volume, but because this plan didn't seem to exist on a retail basis elsewhere, for owners who own across several, they feel it's a service to the timeshare community to offer it on their retail page, until such time it's not.  I asked about the rate, and he said that in focus groups, nobody would buy it at $800 a year, so they had to offer a plan rate to regulators they felt would be fair and adequately cover the average owner.

He went over exchange, which actually has not changed in the many years I've been buying this.  They cover it for the use-year I insure and only 1 year past that, if I haven't used it prior.   They can't make it longer because the regulators do not allow coverage beyond that.   They don't cover exchange already deposited, because exchange companies have their own insurance plans.

We went over that they plan does in fact cover incidentals outside of my M&T, like theme park tickets, airfare change fees and other stuff on my timeshare.  This hasn't changed, and its another reason why I buy it, as we always have to fly for our use, so I don't have to worry about making sure I list the airfare or FF points as part of my trip cost I'm trying to cover.   He did say they pay change fees first, since most people re-deposit lost air for a year.

He explained the recent hurricanes were a great reminder, for nobody expects an issue, and the plan can respond not only if you can't go there, but also if you are required to evacuate early, and even if you lost your house due to a natural disaster, and now can't go at all.   He did remind me that VG plans have a 10 day cut-off, to avoid people waiting until a storm develops before trying to get coverage after the problem is known.

I specifically asked about the use-year, and how I buy ours in January when I pay my dues.  He explained that was the easiest and best way, for the use-year is easier to track against the dues year I am trying to protect.   I also asked about the pre-ex and he confirmed that it's waived because I reenroll without a break.  He sent me a flyer on this, which may have been posted earlier but am sharing since it was part of this call:  https://bhtpcdn.blob.core.windows.net/vacationguard/TimesharePlusProtectionPlan.pdf

He also reminded me that unique to this plan, and another current event, they include ID theft monitoring enrollment through an established provider, for 2, as part of the plan pricing.  Not assistance, but monitoring, which he directed me to the link off my plan confirmation.   Every day I turn on the TV, I see ads for Lifelock for 9.95 per person or $240 a year, and now realize I already can get this on my timeshare plan, which protects my timeshare.  So I enrolled for that too.

As respects the insurance, I come from a lineage of insurance people.  In my experience, I don't buy insurance to make money, but to save me the hassle in a surprise and offset some costs if I have a loss.  People don't buy earthquake, hurricane, or flood insurance to make money, as it's a lot easier to work with someone trying to find coverage, than to walk that road alone, knowing I have none, as I might just need it.  So, with over $2,500 paid in medical issues over the years on my kids, which VG paid promptly, and a rental car that got hit overnight, which was certainly another 1k+ they paid direct, and the trip interruption when I had to change a trip, I have absolute confidence in why it works.   My claims have not been for dues, but for things I didn't anticipate.  And each time I didn't have to wig out about the hassle, or something ruining our trip, because I carried coverage.  I didn't actually appreciate this until a non-timeshare trip we drove to, and I wish I had bought some coverage when something went wrong, and we later realized they had a plan that could have covered it for $59.  So eliminating that stress factor on a trip means a lot to me, but it's just our choice.   Just wanted to share this before I move off this thread in case it's of help.

Brian did say he can be reached at Brian@VacationGuard.com if someone has questions or confusion, or to just ask their ambassadors at service@vacationguard.com.


----------



## dominidude (Sep 26, 2017)

Lglen119 said:


> He said they do 99% of their enrollments via a developer, who can access it at a lower rate due to volume, but because this plan didn't seem to exist on a retail basis elsewhere, for owners who own across several, they feel it's a service to the timeshare community to offer it on their retail page, until such time it's not.


Just wondering, are you saying that Brian Rock says that owners who own across several developers are covered for all their weeks using one policy, or that owners who own across several developer must buy one policy per developer?



Lglen119 said:


> So, with over $2,500 paid in medical issues over the years on my kids, which VG paid promptly, and a rental car that got hit overnight, which was certainly another 1k+ they paid direct, and the trip interruption when I had to change a trip, I have absolute confidence in why it works.   My claims have not been for dues, but for things I didn't anticipate.  And each time I didn't have to wig out about the hassle, or something ruining our trip, because I carried coverage.  I didn't actually appreciate this until a non-timeshare trip we drove to, and I wish I had bought some coverage when something went wrong, and we later realized they had a plan that could have covered it for $59.



Consider that several credit cards will offer trip cancellation, trip delay insurance, secondary car insurance, ID theft insurance, emergency evacuation insurance etc, for free.
International Medical insurance can be had for as little as $100 per year per person. If travelling within the USA, most health insurers will cover emergency expenses, so an additional medical insurance policy purchase usually needs NOT be made.
The one positive thing that I can say about Vacation Guard is that they cover Maintenance dues, while some credit cards wont consider maintenance dues a travel expense.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 26, 2017)

And so- I have 2 fixed timeshare weeks for summer 2018 coming up. For one, I will pay the maintenance fee before January 2018. The other I will be paying in February when I get the bill. 

Then there is a third that is an exchange I made last year for Sept. 2018. The maintenance fee for that one will be paid in August 2018 (yes- our resort allows exchanges before you pay the maintenance fee for the week).

So- If I tool out an annual plan through VG in January 2018, would all three be covered?


----------



## dominidude (Sep 26, 2017)

For what is worth, in black and white, here is the answer to my question:
https://www.redweek.com/resources/ask-redweek/timeshare-owners-need-travel-insurance

VacationGuard is one of several specialty insurance carriers that provides trip-cancellation coverage through timeshare HOAs and management companies. But it also offers programs for individuals that are broader in scope than plans offered by specific travel clubs. Its Timeshare Plus Protection Plan, for example, *covers all travel losses, among all clubs, for a full year. The $299 insurance premium *includes trip cancellation, trip interruption, trip delay, emergency medical, rental car damage, and more for *up to eight people.*


----------



## bendadin (Sep 26, 2017)

dominidude said:


> For what is worth, in black and white, here is the answer to my question:
> https://www.redweek.com/resources/ask-redweek/timeshare-owners-need-travel-insurance
> 
> VacationGuard is one of several specialty insurance carriers that provides trip-cancellation coverage through timeshare HOAs and management companies. But it also offers programs for individuals that are broader in scope than plans offered by specific travel clubs. Its Timeshare Plus Protection Plan, for example, *covers all travel losses, among all clubs, for a full year. The $299 insurance premium *includes trip cancellation, trip interruption, trip delay, emergency medical, rental car damage, and more for *up to eight people.*



So, I can't quite figure out exactly what is covered. Does it cover MF on the points? We had to leave Disney due to Irma. I haven't received my points back and I haven't received a refund for the cash portion that I paid. I have every confidence that Disney will make it right. Ironically, we left Disney early, my daughter had a baby across the country so I fly to help her, and end up in emergency surgery. It was certainly a wake up call that sometimes things don't go as planned.


----------



## WackyLucy (Sep 30, 2017)

While the conversation with Brian Rock cited in post #48 is certainly interesting and provides illuminating details regarding exchanges, I don't see that it provides any clarification at all regarding the issue of coverage for multiple weeks with multiple independent properties by a single policy, where insurance is neither available through the resort nor its' management company.

Post #51 cites a 2016 RedWeek interpretation of Vacation Guard. As well as that cited material not being VacationGuard actually speaking for itself, that RedWeek interpretation could very well have long preceded the Berkshire Hathaway takeover of VacationGuard, rendering the RedWeek input both second hand input *and* old news. 

I don't claim to have any knowledge about timeshare / travel insurance, but simple logic would clearly suggest that a single policy would not / could not possibly ever cost the same for one timeshare vs. for twelve timeshares, with each timeshare having its' own individual multi-hundred dollar annual maintenance fee costs, never mind all the multiple separate travel costs.

In short, I for one remain completely confused by what appears to be directly conflicting information within this thread.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 1, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> While the conversation with Brian Rock cited in post #48 is certainly interesting and provides illuminating details regarding exchanges, I don't see that it provides any clarification at all regarding the issue of coverage for multiple weeks with multiple independent properties by a single policy, where insurance is neither available through the resort nor its' management company.
> 
> Post #51 cites a 2016 RedWeek interpretation of Vacation Guard. As well as that cited material not being VacationGuard actually speaking for itself, that RedWeek interpretation could very well have long preceded the Berkshire Hathaway takeover of VacationGuard, rendering the RedWeek input both second hand input *and* old news.
> 
> ...



Exactly. This is why vacation guard had even stopped offering the insurance years ago- it couldn't get the pricing right for people with multiple timeshare vacations as opposed to people with just one or two. They had to keep increasing premiums to the point that it was no longer a sustainable business model. I received an email from the owner at the time regarding this.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 11, 2017)

I just got my 2018 travel insurance through Generali. Covers timeshares (same policy as CSA) and is in the written policy for NY and my 3 weeks were $278.

Funny- my 2 consecutive weeks were $144 (for a total of $1700+ maintenance fees) and the 1 exchange week was $134 (for the total of $1100+ maintenance and exchange fees). I am not even sure what my maintenance fees will be for one of the timeshares for 2018, so I based them on 2017. The other I have already paid for 2018 so I know that cost.

Our other week is through Home Away and I used my Citi World Card for that. They cover vacation rentals but not timeshares.It is a drive to so no worries about airline or rental car costs.

I only care about trip interruption and cancellation, but policies are always sold with all the other stuff making them more expensive. But I do not trust a policy that does not mention timeshares specifically.

I did call Generali to make sure I didn't have to pay my maintenance fees before buying insurance and the rep. said I was correct.


----------

